# to file your nails



## Guiriundercover

¿Cómo se dice to file your nails?

Thanks!


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Limar tus uñas.
De nada


----------



## Guiriundercover

Thankyou! I actually meant "file *your* nails" in the sense of se rather than tú, i.e. "*one's *nails." 
Is it reflexive? Would the infinitive be "limarse las uñas" o "limar las uñas"?

Thankyou.


----------



## lauranazario

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Thankyou! I actually meant "file *your* nails" in the sense of se rather than tú, i.e. "*one's *nails."
> Is it reflexive? Would the infinitive be "limarse las uñas" o "limar las uñas"?
> 
> Thankyou.



File your nails = limarte las uñas
file one's nails = limarse las uñas
limar is the verb infinitive

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Thankyou! I actually meant "file *your* nails" in the sense of se rather than tú, i.e. "*one's *nails."
> Is it reflexive? Would the infinitive be "limarse las uñas" o "limar las uñas"?
> 
> Thankyou.




 The infinitive is *"limar"* 

In Spanish you have three possible endings for an infinitive: *ar, er , ir*  

Limar + se>>>  *se* is a reflexive pronoun


----------



## araceli

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Thankyou! I actually meant "file *your* nails" in the sense of se rather than tú, i.e. "*one's *nails."
> Is it reflexive? Would the infinitive be "limarse las uñas" o "limar las uñas"?
> 
> Thankyou.


Sí, también es un verbo reflexivo:
Estoy limando mis uñas.
Ella le limó las uñas con mucho cuidado.
Conviene limar las uñas en forma rectangular para evitar posibles uñas encarnadas.
De nada.


----------



## Guiriundercover

Araceli, none of your examples is reflexive! If it were reflexive, your first example would be "*me* estoy limando las uñas"

So which is correct, people? You're confusing me! Is it or is it not a reflexive verb? (i.e., limar*se* las uñas as opposed to limar las uñas). Or, of course, as sometimes happens, both could be valid.

Thankyou!


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Araceli, none of your examples is reflexive! If it were reflexive, your first example would be "*me* estoy limando las uñas"
> 
> So which is correct, people? You're confusing me! Is it or is it not a reflexive verb? (i.e., limar*se* las uñas as opposed to limar las uñas). Or, of course, as sometimes happens, both could be valid.
> 
> Thankyou!



I hope this help you Guiriundercover!!   

*  Reflexive Verbs and pronouns   *


----------



## Guiriundercover

Thankyou, I don't need a grammar lesson, I´ve passed my D.S.E. 
No one seems to be getting my question. It´s very simple. This is frustrating!

Heeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Araceli, none of your examples is reflexive! If it were reflexive, your first example would be "*me* estoy limando las uñas"
> 
> So which is correct, people? You're confusing me! Is it or is it not a reflexive verb? (i.e., limar*se* las uñas as opposed to limar las uñas). Or, of course, as sometimes happens, both could be valid.
> 
> Thankyou!




Ok, let's see if you understand this:

If you say _limar*se* las uñas _ >>> reflexive verb

If you say _limar la madera _ >>> not a reflexive verb


*Me* limo las uñas >>> reflexive

Yo limo la madera >>> not reflexive


----------



## Guiriundercover

I apologise if I sounded rude.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Let's see...
"To file your nails": limar tus uñas.
"To file one's nails": limarse las uñas.
Does it help?
EVA.


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Thankyou, I don't need a grammar lesson, *I´ve passed my D.S.E. * No one seems to be getting my question. It´s very simple. *This is frustrating*!
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeelp





Congrats!!!   But how come you passed it and don't understand reflexive verbs??


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> I apologise if I sounded rude.





Yes, you sounded rude.  We are doing our best efforts and you are not grateful!!!


----------



## voyager2

I don´t know if you finish with this but you can also say "hacerse las uñas" o " arreglarse las uñas". Both verb are used in a reflexive sense

Voyager2


----------



## voyager2

Some verbs can be reflexive or not. A verb is used in a reflexive sense when the action of the verb falls on the person who speaks. (See Artella example)


Another way to say "To file your nails" is "arreglarte las uñas" or "hacerte las uñas"

Voyager2


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok, let's see if you understand this:
> 
> If you say _limar*se* las uñas _ >>> reflexive verb
> 
> If you say _limar la madera _ >>> not a reflexive verb
> 
> 
> *Me* limo las uñas >>> reflexive
> 
> Yo limo la madera >>> not reflexive



¡Sos una santa! Te bautizo *Santa Art*, patrona de los que aprenden  (o no) idiomas...


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok, let's see if you understand this:
> 
> If you say _limar*se* las uñas _ >>> reflexive verb
> 
> If you say _limar la madera _ >>> not a reflexive verb
> 
> 
> *Me* limo las uñas >>> reflexive
> 
> Yo limo la madera >>> not reflexive





Hola Art,

"Yo me afilo las uñas". Solo si es necesario, claro   También es reflexivo, verdad?   

Un abrazo desde el otro lado del charco 

Tormenta


----------



## rainy7

Otra cosita:
"afilarse las uñas" con el sentido de prepararse para algún tipo de confrontación = "to sharpen one's claws".


----------



## Tormenta

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Otra cosita:
> "afilarse las uñas" con el sentido de prepararse para algún tipo de confrontación = "*to sharpen one's claws*".




What makes you think we would ever use that?


----------



## rainy7

Oh, it was just for reference purposes.


----------



## Aleda

bueno, a ver: en vista de que tenés un quilombete con tantas respuestas..
si querés saber concretamente cómo se dice: to file your nails, es "limar las uñas". 
Lo que hace reflexivo a un verbo es la terminación SE al final, como lavarSE, limarSE. entendés?
El primer ejemplo de laurazanario está clarito, fijate.

Ale


----------



## vic_us

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Thankyou, I don't need a grammar lesson, I´ve passed my D.S.E.
> No one seems to be getting my question. It´s very simple. This is frustrating!
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeelp


 


  .......................................................................................


----------



## cristóbal

No veo por qué habéis disciplinado tanto a Guiriundercover... es que de verdad simpatizo con él (ella?).  Entendí lo que quería saber y en lugar de una respuesta sencilla a su pregunta, recibió una lección de gramática en qué es un verbo reflexivo... pero sólo hacía falta decir que no, no lo es.  

De todos modos, lo que dijo no me parecía tan maleducado en inglés.


----------



## Dbk

> Originally Posted by Guiriundercover
> Thankyou, I don't need a grammar lesson, I´ve passed my D.S.E.
> No one seems to be getting my question. It´s very simple. This is frustrating!
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeelp



Mmm que comentario es ese?.

Ni que estuviera pagando por el servicio para que adopte una actitud tan prepotente.

Nunca esta demas una respuesta completa como las que muchos de aca otorgan. Con ello, aquellos que estamos aprendiendo, al leer los post vamos aprendiendo mas aun.

 Solo queria dar mi opinion a esto que me ha disgustado leer.

P.d.: "A Caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes".


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> No veo por qué habéis disciplinado tanto a Guiriundercover... es que de verdad simpatizo con él (ella?).  Entendí lo que quería saber y en lugar de una respuesta sencilla a su pregunta, recibió una lección de gramática en qué es un verbo reflexivo... pero sólo hacía falta decir que no, no lo es.
> 
> De todos modos, lo que dijo no me parecía tan maleducado en inglés.





Cristóbal con todo mi respeto te cuento que antes de la tan terrible lección de gramática que yo busqué durante un rato muy largo para que nuestr@ compañer@ pudiera entender y ampliar sus conocimientos, recibió 4 respuestas sencillas.  Quizás a él/la no le sirvieron, pero de todas maneras me parece (incluso a él/la también le pareció que había exagerado un poquito)
que los que colaboramos para que alguien solucione sus problemas no merecemos ser tratados con tanta soberbia.  Porque todos lo hacemos poniendo lo mejor de nosotros, convencidos de que estamos ayudando.  Por más que nuestra ayuda por ahí no sea lo que nuestro compañer@ necesita.  Pero lo hacemos con la mejor onda, y por ello nos gusta también recibir buena onda del otro lado.

No fue tan terrible su comentario, pero tampoco fue agradable.  No?

Muchos saludos a todos.


----------



## vic_us

cristóbal said:
			
		

> No veo por qué habéis disciplinado tanto a Guiriundercover... es que de verdad simpatizo con él (ella?). Entendí lo que quería saber y en lugar de una respuesta sencilla a su pregunta, recibió una lección de gramática en qué es un verbo reflexivo... pero sólo hacía falta decir que no, no lo es.
> 
> De todos modos, lo que dijo no me parecía tan maleducado en inglés.


 ........................................................................................


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Cristóbal con todo mi respeto te cuento que antes de la tan terrible lección de gramática que yo busqué durante un rato muy largo para que nuestr@ compañer@ pudiera entender y ampliar sus conocimientos, recibió 4 respuestas sencillas. Quizás a él/la no le sirvieron, pero de todas maneras me parece (incluso a él/la también le pareció que había exagerado un poquito)
> que los que colaboramos para que alguien solucione sus problemas no merecemos ser tratados con tanta soberbia. Porque todos lo hacemos poniendo lo mejor de nosotros, convencidos de que estamos ayudando. Por más que nuestra ayuda por ahí no sea lo que nuestro compañer@ necesita. Pero lo hacemos con la mejor onda, y por ello nos gusta también recibir buena onda del otro lado.
> 
> No fue tan terrible su comentario, pero tampoco fue agradable.  No?
> 
> Muchos saludos a todos.


 Santa Art de Buenos Aires: ¡vos si te ganaste el cielo!


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> Cristóbal con todo mi respeto te cuento que antes de la tan terrible lección de gramática que yo busqué durante un rato muy largo para que nuestr@ compañer@ pudiera entender y ampliar sus conocimientos, recibió 4 respuestas sencillas.  Quizás a él/la no le sirvieron, pero de todas maneras me parece (incluso a él/la también le pareció que había exagerado un poquito)
> que los que colaboramos para que alguien solucione sus problemas no merecemos ser tratados con tanta soberbia.  Porque todos lo hacemos poniendo lo mejor de nosotros, convencidos de que estamos ayudando.  Por más que nuestra ayuda por ahí no sea lo que nuestro compañer@ necesita.  Pero lo hacemos con la mejor onda, y por ello nos gusta también recibir buena onda del otro lado.
> 
> No fue tan terrible su comentario, pero tampoco fue agradable.  No?
> 
> Muchos saludos a todos.



Pues, sí, de acuerdo no fue agradable.  Y entiendo que te esfuerzas mucho para ayudar, y por eso estoy segurísimo de que todo el mundo te agradece en cuanto pueda, pero la verdad es que--discusiones del altruismo aparte--hemos de tomar en cuenta que el servicio a otro no es algo tan simple.  Es que si vamos por el mundo con el fin de "ayudar" a todos sin darnos cuenta de lo que les hace falta, pues... menuda ayuda.  
-Oye, ¿tienes frío?, pues aquí te doy un traje de baño genial y en cuanto deje de hacer frío te puedes bañar en el río... ¿Qué te parece?
-Pero, señor, me voy a morir de frío antes de que se deshelara el maldito río.
-¡Vaya, qué ingrato!

Y, puede que esto sea sólo una diferencia de lectura pero no vi nada de soberbia en su mensaje.  A mí me sonó más de frustración, pero soberbia... pues si quieres aventurar en eso, también te podría decir que tus respuestas resultaron un poco condescendientes.  
Pero vamos, no quiero entrar en ninguna discusión sobre esto, sólo quería intentar demostrar que no se trata de ingratitud ni nada de eso.  

Por favor, si he dicho algo... lo que sea, no te enfades conmigo y perdóname, no es mi intención empezar una disputa.


----------



## Artrella

*Cristóbal:*

Acepto tu punto de vista y lo respeto, pero no lo comparto.  Este no es un foro de profesionales, somos gente con buena onda (al menos, la mayoría).

Ah, gracias por la moraleja!! Siempre se aprende algo nuevo!!


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Cristóbal:*
> 
> Acepto tu punto de vista y lo respeto, pero no lo comparto.  Este no es un foro de profesionales, somos gente con buena onda (al menos, la mayoría).
> 
> Ah, gracias por la moraleja!! Siempre se aprende algo nuevo!!



No es ninguna moraleja... creo que te he caído mal, y lo siento.
Seguro que sabes que hasta entre gente con buena onda se frustran uno a otro.


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> No es ninguna moraleja... creo que te he caído mal, y lo siento.
> Seguro que sabes que hasta entre gente con buena onda se frustran uno a otro.




No!! Cristóbal, yo me refería a eso del río, ese relato!!! Yo no inicié ningún comentario negativo en esta cadena, así que quiero dejar claro que mi único interés acá es aprender y si puedo, enseñar algo.  Después, como a todo el mundo me gusta tratar bien a la gente y ser bien tratada.  Sólo eso, no me cayó mal tu comentario para nada, pero bueno no podemos estar de acuerdo en todo.  Cada uno tiene su opinión y eso no es motivo de peleas.  
Quedate tranquilo y no te disculpes que yo me refería a la anécdota del río.

Besos, Art


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> No!! Cristóbal, yo me refería a eso del río, ese relato!!! Yo no inicié ningún comentario negativo en esta cadena, así que quiero dejar claro que mi único interés acá es aprender y si puedo enseñar algo.  Después, como a todo el mundo me gusta tratar bien a la gente y ser bien tratada.  Sólo eso, no me cayó mal tu comentario para nada, pero bueno no podemos estar de acuerdo en todo.  Cada uno tiene su opinión y eso no es motivo de peleas.
> Quedate tranquilo y no te disculpes que yo me refería a la anécdota del río.
> 
> Besos, Art



Bueno, vale, que todos nos caigamos bien.


----------



## vic_us

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Y, puede que esto sea sólo una diferencia de lectura pero no vi nada de soberbia en su mensaje. A mí me sonó más de frustración, pero soberbia... pues si quieres aventurar en eso, también te podría decir que tus respuestas resultaron un poco condescendientes.
> Pero vamos, no quiero entrar en ninguna discusión sobre esto, sólo quería intentar demostrar que no se trata de ingratitud ni nada de eso.
> 
> Por favor, si he dicho algo... lo que sea, no te enfades conmigo y perdóname, no es mi intención empezar una disputa.


  Cristóbal,

  Why did the saying "to add insult to injury" come to my mind reading your comments? Los _agujeros en el extremo del recto anal_ pueden venir a este foro (I'm here, for instance). Pero eso no significa que si tratan a alguien para el _expresión familiar para trasero_, uno se lo tiene que bancar.

 Claramente reaccionamos en forma diferente al mismo estímulo. Maybe we need to learn to live with that and not comment on other people's reactions  (I'm including myself on the list).


----------



## cristóbal

vic_us said:
			
		

> Cristóbal,
> 
> Why did the saying "to add insult to injury" come to my mind reading your comments? Los _agujeros en el extremo del recto anal_ pueden venir a este foro (I'm here, for instance). Pero eso no significa que si tratan a alguien para el _expresión familiar para trasero_, uno se lo tiene que bancar.
> 
> Claramente reaccionamos en forma diferente al mismo estímulo. Maybe we need to learn to live with that and not comment on other people's reactions  (I'm including myself on the list).



Well, I was wondering whether I should respond in English or Spanish, then I thought maybe I shouldn't respond at all.  I'm not sure what your fascination is with that particular part of the human body... but... OK.  I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## vic_us

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Well, I was wondering whether I should respond in English or Spanish, then I thought maybe I shouldn't respond at all.
> 
> I'm not sure what your fascination is with that particular part of the human body... but... OK. I'm not sure what you're getting at.


  Ante la disyuntiva, yo siempre escojo el segundo camino. But that's me...

        No sé... me gustan los culos. Do you think I should talk with my shrink about it?

    Just messin' with you! Mis problemas son con el otro tipo o tipa. No con vos. Ok?


----------



## Chaucer

You can se that G. knows what reflexive means in his question and how it works. He was confused by Aracelli's example of three reflexive sentences, only one of which is reflexive. G. complains that it is wrong, and Artrella is the first to offend him (But how come you passed it and don't understand reflexive verbs?); again, he know what reflexive is, that is why he got frustrated with Aracelli's response and all that advice to go to site explaining it. Then so many foreros ignore Aracelli's responsibility and insist on believing that G. is asking about what is reflexive and begin name calling him names; so like a thoughtless mob. Get Cuchufléte back.


----------



## Guiriundercover

Hello. I am a she, not a he. 

I am very, very sorry for having caused all this terrible offence and upheaval. I apologise (again) in dust and ashes. Having realised my frustration could be interpreted as rudeness and posted an instant apology (I am new to forums and don´t know how to delete a post), I could never have imagined all this malice.

I was just frustrated and trying to explain that what I wanted to know was, is limar used as a reflexive verb or not? That´s all. Yes or no? I wasn´t asking to be told what a reflexive verb *was*. 

One again, I am sorry! Need this go on?

A helpful reaction to someone humbling themself to apologise is to accept their apology in the spirit in which it is given.


----------



## araceli

Chaucer said:
			
		

> You can se that G. knows what reflexive means in his question and how it works. He was confused by Aracelli's example of three reflexive sentences, only one of which is reflexive. G. complains that it is wrong, and Artrella is the first to offend him (But how come you passed it and don't understand reflexive verbs?); again, he know what reflexive is, that is why he got frustrated with Aracelli's response and all that advice to go to site explaining it. Then so many foreros ignore Aracelli's responsibility and insist on believing that G. is asking about what is reflexive and begin name calling him names; so like a thoughtless mob. Get Cuchufléte back.



Chaucer:
Me parece que dije que TAMBIEN es reflexivo y sí, con los ejemplos confundí un poco.
Acá lo único verdaderamente repudiable es una reacción ruda hacia alguien que trata de ayudar y que puede equivocarse.
Pero ELLA (she) se disculpó y no hay problema.
Y SÍ son necesarios los moderadores, pero ojo que no son dioses.
Y como dijo Artrella la mayoría ayudamos y pedimos ayuda de buena onda y como no somos profesionales (muchos) nos equivocamos o nos expresamos mal muchas veces.
Adiós.


----------



## vic_us

araceli said:
			
		

> Chaucer:
> Me parece que dije que TAMBIEN es reflexivo y sí, con los ejemplos confundí un poco.
> Acá lo único verdaderamente repudiable es una reacción ruda hacia alguien que trata de ayudar y que puede equivocarse.
> Pero ELLA (she) se disculpó y no hay problema.
> Y SÍ son necesarios los moderadores, pero ojo que no son dioses.
> Y como dijo Artrella la mayoría ayudamos y pedimos ayuda de buena onda y como no somos profesionales (muchos) nos equivocamos o nos expresamos mal muchas veces.
> Adiós.



1) Estoy TOTALMENTE de acuerdo con TODAS y CADA UNA de las cosas que Araceli dice. 

2) NADA, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA que algún forista diga o no diga, justifica una respuesta como la que Art recibió.

3) Tenemos que hacernos responsables de nuestras propias conductas y no responsabilizar a otros por las mismas. 

Habrá otros 7 mandamientos pero no se me ocurre nada más por ahora. Saludos y besos.


----------



## araceli

OK Gracias.
Yo muchas veces me arrepiento de mensajes que puse y quisiera borrarlos, porque soy bastante despistada. 
Bueno, siempre se aprende algo: no sabía cómo se dice limar/se las uñas en inglés; ahora con todo este intríngulis chíngulis creo que me va a quedar fijado.  
Chau


----------



## Artrella

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Hello. I am a she, not a he.
> 
> I am very, very sorry for having caused all this terrible offence and upheaval. I apologise (again) in dust and ashes. Having realised my frustration could be interpreted as rudeness and posted an instant apology (I am new to forums and don´t know how to delete a post), I could never have imagined all this malice.
> 
> I was just frustrated and trying to explain that what I wanted to know was, is limar used as a reflexive verb or not? That´s all. Yes or no? I wasn´t asking to be told what a reflexive verb *was*.
> 
> One again, I am sorry! Need this go on?
> 
> A helpful reaction to someone humbling themself to apologise is to accept their apology in the spirit in which it is given.





Hi Guiri!!! Don't worry!! These things happen all the time here!!!   But we are good people   and we love each other  !!! Although sometimes we grab each other's hair!!!   But everybody is here, nobody went out crying!!!


----------



## vic_us

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Hello. I am a she, not a he.
> 
> I am very, very sorry for having caused all this terrible offence and upheaval. I apologise (again) in dust and ashes. Having realised my frustration could be interpreted as rudeness and posted an instant apology (I am new to forums and don´t know how to delete a post), I could never have imagined all this malice.
> 
> I was just frustrated and trying to explain that what I wanted to know was, is limar used as a reflexive verb or not? That´s all. Yes or no? I wasn´t asking to be told what a reflexive verb *was*.
> 
> One again, I am sorry! Need this go on?
> 
> A helpful reaction to someone humbling themself to apologise is to accept their apology in the spirit in which it is given.



Apology accepted. I'm also sorry for what I said. I take it back by editing my post. 

However, I invite you to reflect on your last statement. I don't think you can coherce someone into accepting an apology. It might be a desired outcome for the apologizing party but it can't be imposed on the person who feels offended. Just something to think about (I hope I'm not opening another can of worms!)

¡Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

Okay, people.... this back-and-forth has gone on long enough!  
If anyone wishes to add to the ORIGINAL TOPIC feel free to do so. Otherwise, let's not carry on with the off-topic conversation.

Thanks for your cooperation.
LN


----------



## pinkpanter

voyager2 said:
			
		

> I don´t know if you finish with this but you can also say "hacerse las uñas" o " arreglarse las uñas". Both verb are used in a reflexive sense
> 
> Voyager2



Hi all, *"hacerse las uñas" * and *"limarse las uñas" * are not exactly the same.
*"limarse las uñas"* only implies filing.
*"hacerse las uñas" * implies filing of course but also painting them or at least, removing the cuticles and things like those.

Bye


----------



## Chaucer

Guiriundercover said:
			
		

> Hello. I am a she, not a he.
> 
> I am very, very sorry for having caused all this terrible offence and upheaval. I apologise (again) in dust and ashes. Having realised my frustration could be interpreted as rudeness and posted an instant apology (I am new to forums and don´t know how to delete a post), I could never have imagined all this malice.
> 
> I was just frustrated and trying to explain that what I wanted to know was, is limar used as a reflexive verb or not? That´s all. Yes or no? I wasn´t asking to be told what a reflexive verb *was*.
> 
> One again, I am sorry! Need this go on?
> 
> A helpful reaction to someone humbling themself to apologise is to accept their apology in the spirit in which it is given.



Obviously, G., repeating in this entry that you wanted a yes or no, and that you weren't getting it, means you don't take responsibililty for these expert foreros "trying to help you" and doing it wrong at that. You are still defending yourself; and you should. Be aware that if enough people tell you that you are wrong, and they seem backed by some aura of authority (titles like "moderator", high number of posts [not reliable indicator, since at least a third are silly chit or chat, one word retorts off the subject], or even native-language status), and they do it in a mob, you will come to believe that you're the one who is crazy. 

Well, you've apologized, and now the moderators think it is time to leave it. Interesting. They are happy. Are you?

Such interesting power games played out here. Fascinating.


----------



## AnitaBig

Tormenta said:


> What makes you think we would ever use that?



Freddy Krueger sería alguien que podría necesitar decir esa frase alguna vez


----------

